# MoJie is exactly 26 weeks today....



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

.......


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww what a wee cutie pie.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

````````````````


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Happy 26 weeks little Mojie. Fern is 26wks 2 days. Hee heeee....Teresa I don't think Jade is going to get much bigger than a coke can. She is destined to be itty bitty. Hey Moni how big is Mojie. I need to get a scale to weight Fern. She is still quite a bit lighter than Ivy but hoping she will get to 3 lbs. It makes it too hard to fit them in clothing if they are much smaller. I put a sleeved outift on Fern and she walked right out of it rofl!! Teresa...I can't imagine Jade in an outifit.

Lori

Lori


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

...............


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

````````````````````````````


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

``````````````````````````````````


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

TLI said:


> At the rate she's going, I don't think so either. :lol: She is just barely bigger than the can now at 25 weeks old. :lol: She is super sweet as teeny as she is, but we really want her to grow.
> 
> I would guess Fern weighs close to 3 lbs. now?
> 
> ...


Hee heee....Teresa, Fern is NOWHERE close to 3 lbs yet. She is still waaayyy lighter than Ivy and Ivy is 2.8 lbs(44.8 oz) soaking wet rofl!! Even the girls just mentioned how much lighter she is than Ivy. When they are each in their Petflys when we go to grandma's you can easily tell who is Fern and who is Ivy. Ferns bone structure is smaller than Ivy's which I can't imagine. But I think she should fill out more, but like I mentioned in another post even Ferns head is smaller than Ivy's. Do you think Ferns head is going to grown much more lol!!! I can't remember that far back with the other girls.

Lori


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Moni, I never thought you were offended by size talk. I am so sorry if I offended you.    I know some are sensitive to it, but I didn't think you were. Again, my apologies. (((hugs)))


----------



## Iluvchi (May 1, 2009)

Teresa you know I don't care about size..........


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

wow time goes by so fast hes such a handsome wee guy xxx


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

TLI said:


> Moni, I never thought you were offended by size talk. I am so sorry if I offended you.    I know some are sensitive to it, but I didn't think you were. Again, my apologies. (((hugs)))


Same here girl. It's just since they are all close to the same age I'm curious since I don't have a clue how big Fern is. I know she is smaller than Ivy but I'm going to hubbys work to weigh her on his mail scale. Great idea with ups! Lets face it size doesn't bother me, I have a variety here. Pudge Willow is 8-9 lbs which to me is more to love, and to be truely honest, she is much easier to care for at her size, plus the kids don't make me nervous when they handle her. Apologies here to girl. I always thought of Mojie as a wee one like your other 2. They all look close to the same size.

Lori


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

oh no....not at all...I love my MoJie and his size is perfect for us....I can't handle the teeny one......


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh i agree moni id rather mine be on the larger size i think have too much worry with a tiny x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yay for 26 weeks! how many months is that? LOL


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Moni, I can't see the picture. I'm on my sister's computer but it looks like it's gone. Happy Birthday MoJie. How's our sweet boy doing???


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

hmm robin looks like you and i missed something, but mojie is adorable anyway!!! happy 26 weeks!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

ahra1284 said:


> hmm robin looks like you and i missed something, but mojie is adorable anyway!!! happy 26 weeks!!!


Yea, I'm missing a lot these days Ahra. Hope my cord comes soon. I've figured out in the last few days that I am addicted to my forum!!! Hey, could be worst things to be addicted to, huh???


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Aw that's a shame you took the photos down - I was lurking this afternoon and saw them, he's a gorgeous little thing!!!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

I cant see him i was looking forward to seeing him too


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

aww I missed him too I wanted to see him where did he go?


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Definatley put back up his photos - he is the cutest little thing ever!!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

happy 26 week Mojie.. I missed the pictures.. I bet they were adorable though.. he is a cutie!!


----------

